# Near death experience



## VDG (Dec 23, 2012)

My wife just had one of those near death experiences...
Silly woman thought she could vacume the carpet while the football was on.
----
Went to the Doc's yesterday
I said "do you treat alcoholics"
He said "Of course we do"
I said "Great get your coat on, I'm skint..."


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Smoke (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## BenziTT (Nov 21, 2012)




----------



## Monkey Hanger (Sep 29, 2012)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Nilesong (Jan 19, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Faxygaz (Jun 8, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cornish pirate (Aug 26, 2012)

Very good


----------



## TTYL (Jan 7, 2013)

LOL this is horrible... but funny.


----------



## vanilla_ice (Jan 24, 2009)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Wick (Jan 23, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## heiliger.stanislaus (Jan 5, 2013)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------

